# Twisted neck baby Quail



## lil_knowledge (Jan 21, 2012)

hello,

I have a baby quail bird that was born for 9 days, this baby bird has crooked neck since the 2nd days it was born...

i'm not so sure whether this baby is paratypohid or pmv or what else. 

Does this symptom have the way to heal?

He still can eat and walk and jump... but his neck is getting redder and redder everyday...

please help me, Thank you!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Personally. I am not very familiar with quail, but like other 'poultry', and pigeons, they can get Salmonellosis. It can be passed down from a parent who is a carrier of it.

*THIS LINK* is about Salmonella infecion in quail. 

They can also get Newcastle Disease (PMV-1 of poultry), but that would suggest you already have/had birds with it, or it has been brought in from somewhere where there are quail or other poultry with Newcastle Disease. It would have to get to your bird from somewhere.

Maybe there's some defect of birth that could cause it - I would not know.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It may not be sick. Poultry and quail sometimes get wry neck due to vitamin deficiencies.
http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/346834/does-my-quail-have-wry-neck-pics


----------

